# PMS early.



## KimberleyV (May 27, 2012)

Hello beautiful people, So in about a week or so I'll get my period again as always..and last month I already had PMS a week before my period started..and now its starting again...pain in my lower belly region tender breasts back pain etc etc before my IBS I never actually paid attention to it but now its just worse for some reason ...im also very gassy but that could be because I had cabbage last night which was a bad idea of course. So does anyone have any tips for me to calm my tummy my ibs is very mild now but that can change. Tips? Advice? Im not taking any aspirin or Ibuprofen because that triggers my IBS. Much love <3


----------



## KimberleyV (May 27, 2012)

Anyone?


----------

